# Sears Point



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

For all you SCTS slackers, Sears Point school is half way full at 50 students, and the school is still about 2 months away. :yikes: 

Better hurry. :thumbup: 

And who's B. Wu?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Stuka said:


> And who's B. Wu?


 The name rings a bell, I think he was my student at a past school.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Stuka said:


> For all you SCTS slackers, Sears Point school is half way full at 50 students, and the school is still about 2 months away. :yikes:
> 
> Better hurry. :thumbup:
> 
> And who's B. Wu?


I guess you better go buy a torque wrench.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> I guess you better go buy a torque wrench.


:rofl: :bustingup

Otherwise how will you check your nuts?


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

doeboy said:


> :rofl: :bustingup
> 
> Otherwise how will you check your nuts?


I have actually been looking into this. 

Who has the best price on Facom torque wrench? And I need both the 17mm and the 19mm adaptors, right? :dunno:

Kaz?


----------



## Slowin_Fastout (Aug 2, 2004)

Stuka said:


> I have actually been looking into this.
> 
> Who has the best price on Facom torque wrench? And I need both the 17mm and the 19mm adaptors, right? :dunno:
> 
> Kaz?


Can I recommend a good dose of :google: ?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Stuka said:


> I have actually been looking into this.
> 
> Who has the best price on Facom torque wrench? And I need both the 17mm and the 19mm adaptors, right? :dunno:
> 
> Kaz?


Facom Torque Wrench? :yikes: you are nuts.  They cost upwards of $300 man...

check out ultimate garage. http://www.ultimategarage.com/


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Sears has 1/2 inch drive torque wrench for $70 sale price right now. 
I think 20-150 ft. lbs.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Slowin_Fastout said:


> Can I recommend a good dose of :google: ?


:bareass:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Sears has 1/2 inch drive torque wrench for $70 sale price right now.
> I think 20-150 ft. lbs.


For not much more money... he can get a nice SK one like the one he borrows from me.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

doeboy said:


> For not much more money... he can get a nice SK one like the one he borrows from me.


Yeah, I think that FREE is a much better price when you can just keep borrowing a buddy's.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Facom Torque Wrench? :yikes: you are nuts.  They cost upwards of $300 man...


I think he's got a few loose nuts! :loco:


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

liuk3 said:


> Sears has 1/2 inch drive torque wrench for $70 sale price right now.
> I think 20-150 ft. lbs.


Sears Rules!!! 

Interlock!
http://www.x-rep.com
Dedicated to Your Physical Transformation


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> I think he's got a few loose nuts! :loco:


Only a few? :bustingup


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Yeah, I think that FREE is a much better price when you can just keep borrowing a buddy's.


:rofl: true true....

but he goes to more schools than many of us do... so there will be times where some of us may not be there... or *gasp* maybe even none? :eeps:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

SergioK said:


> I think he's got a few loose nuts! :loco:


 And a few cross-threaded ones, thanks to someone who shall remain nameless!  :neener:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> And a few cross-threaded ones, thanks to someone who shall remain nameless!  :neener:


:doh: uch: :rofl:


----------



## cchan (Sep 19, 2002)

:stickpoke 
duh! I signed up but forgot to do the credit card payment.
was wondering why I wasn't changed to "IN" all this time...
:slap:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

cchan said:


> :stickpoke
> duh! I signed up but forgot to do the credit card payment.
> was wondering why I wasn't changed to "IN" all this time...
> :slap:


In February when I signed up Layla for the SP school, the pukkasoft website worked quite nicely. The Google autofill even completedly the credit card fields perfectly. When the Thunderhill school came around, I tried it again and for some reason it didn't work. :dunno:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

cchan said:


> :stickpoke
> duh! I signed up but forgot to do the credit card payment.
> was wondering why I wasn't changed to "IN" all this time...
> :slap:


fyi, I did do the credit card payment, and I am still not listed as "IN". :dunno:


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Raffi said:


> And no trailer.... :angel:


What's this all about? Are you planning on taking a few extra days to enjoy some wine country action? I was actually thinking of doing that, but I'm not sure if my work schedule will allow for it.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Stuka said:


> Issai with his E46 M3 :drive:
> 
> I still haven't decided which car to take yet.
> 
> That's a 6 car caravan. :yikes:


Ah yes... Issai... I forgot he was on the board. :dunno:

6 car caravan? In other words.... "big moving target" for the eye in the sky.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Ah yes... Issai... I forgot he was on the board. :dunno:
> 
> 6 car caravan? In other words.... "big moving target" for the eye in the sky.


Fixed wing planes can only go 140. :eeps: :bustingup


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

SergioK said:


> When I take my track rims to the track, I usually pull out the rear seat completely. I think Raffi used to do this as well, before the advent of the eurohitch and HF trailer.


 Yeah, and I got sick of the smell of tires - before and especially after the event.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> What's this all about? Are you planning on taking a few extra days to enjoy some wine country action? I was actually thinking of doing that, but I'm not sure if my work schedule will allow for it.


 No, I can't take time off, but I just don't want to deal with the hassle of trailering.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Stuka said:


> Fixed wing planes can only go 140. :eeps: :bustingup


 :angel:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Stuka said:


> Fixed wing planes can only go 140. :eeps: :bustingup


You mean the Cessna 172s that the CHP uses! I've actually gone 225mph in fixed wing twin engine Piper.


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

SergioK said:


> You mean the Cessna 172s that the CHP uses! I've actually gone 225mph in fixed wing twin engine Piper.


Yeah, well I've gone 170something in a McLaren F1. So there! (okay, so I was just in the passenger seat, but still...)


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> Yeah, well I've gone 170something in a McLaren F1. So there! (okay, so I was just in the passenger seat, but still...)


 :rofl:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Stuka said:


> Fixed wing planes can only go 140. :eeps: :bustingup


The really sad thing is that he is probably actually serious about trying to outrun the plane. :eeps:


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2003)

doeboy said:


> I think myself, Stuka, Raffi, SergioK, MdkOD, cchan, and Galun. Am I missing anyone else? Interlocker? Lee? :eeps:


Yup, I'm in. 

Lee


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> The really sad thing is that he is probably actually serious about trying to outrun the plane. :eeps:


 Yeah, Butthead IS that dumb... :angel:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Lee said:


> Yup, I'm in.
> 
> Lee


 Sweet. Are you going to caravan with us?


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

I got my V1 hardwired in this weekend ready for the long haul up! :clap:


----------



## CSLBILL (Oct 25, 2004)

*I am in. I hoping it does not rain...*

Raffi, 
Good having you as my instructor at PIR..


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

CSLBILL said:


> Raffi,
> Good having you as my instructor at PIR..


The pleasure was all mine!  Welcome to the board, and see you at Sears Point, I hope.


----------



## cchan (Sep 19, 2002)

doeboy said:


> I think myself, Stuka, Raffi, SergioK, MdkOD, cchan, and Galun. Am I missing anyone else? Interlocker? Lee? :eeps:


less than 2 weeks! eek, gotta get my tech inspection done this week, gonna be out of town for most of next week for work!


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Yeah, Butthead IS that dumb... :angel:


During his younger and stupider days, Butthead did manage to outrun a CHP bike and a CHP Caprice on two separate occasions. :yikes: :tsk:

According to Butthead, it requires a car with at least 155 top speed, quick execution (less than 3 to 5 minutes), and either a movie theater or a Denny's. :loco:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Stuka said:


> During his younger and stupider days, Butthead did manage to outrun a CHP bike and a CHP Caprice on two separate occasions. :yikes: :tsk:
> 
> According to Butthead, it requires a car with at least 155 top speed, quick execution (less than 3 to 5 minutes), and either a movie theater or a Denny's. :loco:


What was Butthead driving during these "hypothetical" exercises?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> What was Butthead driving during these "hypothetical" exercises?


"Butt-trumpet"? :dunno:


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

For the lazy...

http://www.weather.com/activities/other/other/weather/weekend.html?locid=USCA0750&from=search


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

Sorry I won't be joining you guys up north. Given the area, it wouldn't be surprising if your car beeps at you in the morning, and you find some frost on the car. Have fun, and be safe!

--Andre


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Andre Yew said:


> Sorry I won't be joining you guys up north. Given the area, it wouldn't be surprising if your car beeps at you in the morning, and you find some frost on the car. Have fun, and be safe!
> 
> --Andre


:rofl: Imagine coming into the pits to talk to the black flag tent.

Black Flag Tent: "Why did you come in?" 
Student: "My car beeped at me so I wanted to make sure nothing was wrong... :eeps: "

uch: :rofl:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

I am getting pumped up!!! Looking forward to seeing you all there. :clap: 
I will be the big black car holding up the train in the D group. Look out 4 me.  
Been having a blast meeting everyone. :thumbup:

Ken


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> Hmm... Now I'm showing a 20% chance of rain on Saturday again.


 Are you driving up with the R-comps?


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Raffi said:


> Are you driving up with the R-comps?


I'm on the fence and will keep watching the weather through Friday morning. My Rs have plenty of life for track, but they are not fun in standing water right now (trip back from BW recently in the rain was very exciting, but not in a good way).  If it looks like rain anywhere along the drive up or back, I'll just "stick" with my new full-tread street tires.  I don't mind the idea of lugging up the track wheels in my back seat, but that sweet smell of rubber for 5+ hours could get old really quick.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> I'm on the fence and will keep watching the weather through Friday morning. My Rs have plenty of life for track, but they are not fun in standing water right now (trip back from BW recently in the rain was very exciting, but not in a good way).  If it looks like rain anywhere along the drive up or back, I'll just "stick" with my new full-tread street tires.  I don't mind the idea of lugging up the track wheels in my back seat, but that sweet smell of rubber for 5+ hours could get old really quick.


I hear you, I'm in the same boat. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

doeboy said:


> :rofl: Imagine coming into the pits to talk to the black flag tent.
> 
> Black Flag Tent: "Why did you come in?"
> Student: "My car beeped at me so I wanted to make sure nothing was wrong... :eeps: "
> ...


Or, is my ZHP supposed to have heated mirrors?  :bustingup


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Raffi said:


> I hear you, I'm in the same boat. Keeping my fingers crossed.


But but, Sears will be so cold that would R tires even get a chance to really warm up?


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

I hope it doesn't rain. :angel: 

As of right now there is 20% rain on Saturaday, which means, I'll be taking the 325is and not the yellow car. :tsk: 

There is no way I am sitting out the rain sessions, and I am not driving the yellow car with the windows down in the rain.  

On second thought, that might not be such a bad thing, Butthead told me that 325is is really fun to drive in the rain. Hmm, drifting through turn 11, ohh the possibilities. :bigpimp:


----------



## cchan (Sep 19, 2002)

Stuka said:


> But but, Sears will be so cold that would R tires even get a chance to really warm up?


how about this cold weather pre-session checklist:
1. check helmet and seat belt
2. check headset
2. disable DSC
3. turn on seat heaters 

latest weather check looks like the rain might be done by Friday...


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Stuka said:


> But but, Sears will be so cold that would R tires even get a chance to really warm up?


 Absolutely! It just takes a whole lap to warm up, that's all.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

cchan said:


> 3. turn on seat heaters


 Yup, I love that option!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

cchan said:


> 3. turn on seat heaters


My seat heater doesn't run on electricity... :eeps:


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

It's raining pretty hard in the bay area now


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Galun said:


> It's raining pretty hard in the bay area now


 Woohoo, hopefully that will be it for the rest of the week.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

doeboy said:


> My seat heater doesn't run on electricity... :eeps:


Well I sure hope that the heater doesn't run on methane gas for the sake of your instructor.


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

liuk3 said:


> Well I sure hope that the heater doesn't run on methane gas for the sake of your instructor.


Note to Self: Keep an eye on what Doeboy eats and avoid getting in the same car as him if any of these foods appear to be fuels which could be "recycled."


----------



## cchan (Sep 19, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Well I sure hope that the heater doesn't run on methane gas for the sake of your instructor.


Is that why we're required to keep the windows down???


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> Note to Self: Keep an eye on what Doeboy eats and avoid getting in the same car as him if any of these foods appear to be fuels which could be "recycled."


 :rofl:

Seeing that it's wine country out there..... Wine and cheese anyone? :eeps: :angel:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

cchan said:


> Is that why we're required to keep the windows down???


:bustingup


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

doeboy said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Seeing that it's wine country out there..... Wine and cheese anyone? :eeps: :angel:


Pit Conversation overheard on Saturday morning at 7:55a.m:

WhatApex?!?: "Once he's done eating that block of gouda cheese, please head out with Doeboy."

Interlocker: "Umm, yeah... El paso, por favor!"


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> Pit Conversation overheard on Saturday morning at 7:55a.m:
> 
> WhatApex?!?: "Once he's done eating that block of gouda cheese, please head out with Doeboy."
> 
> Interlocker: "Umm, yeah... El paso, por favor!"


 :rofl: :rofl:

Mmmm.... gouda....... :drool:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Updated weather forecast: no chance of rain for Saturday and Sunday! :drive:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Drove up to NoCal today. Two right lanes are closed in Gorman. Rain all the way up after passing Buttonwillow. Other than that, no problems. Lots of junk on the highway... sleeping bag, huge metal trash. Luckily I was in the other lane. But saw two big rigs make emergency lane changes. 

I figure you guys will be driving through some rain. Drive up safely. See you at Sears. :thumbup:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> I figure you guys will be driving through some rain.


  I hope you're wrong, I just put on the R-comps on my car.


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Raffi said:


> I hope you're wrong, I just put on the R-comps on my car.


I'm about to do the same this morning. I don't think we have anything to worry about at this point. Looks as though rain is supposed to start down here later today, by which point we'll be gone, and the chances are low for rain today in Novato/Sonoma. Not sure what conditions will be like in between, but we should be okay... I hope.  At least Saturday and Sunday appear to be clear of any rain predictions for now.

All that's left is predicting what Doeboy's going to eat before getting in the car on those crisp NorCal mornings. 

:rofl:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> I'm about to do the same this morning. I don't think we have anything to worry about at this point. Looks as though rain is supposed to start down here later today, by which point we'll be gone, and the chances are low for rain today in Novato/Sonoma. Not sure what conditions will be like in between, but we should be okay... I hope.  At least Saturday and Sunday appear to be clear of any rain predictions for now.
> 
> All that's left is predicting what Doeboy's going to eat before getting in the car on those crisp NorCal mornings.
> 
> :rofl:


Speaking of gas, :angel: anyone know if 100 octane is available at the track? :dunno:


----------



## cchan (Sep 19, 2002)

Weather update - sunny, dry now (at least in San Mateo where Galun and I work)... should be A-OK for the weekend!
Safe travels driving up here, guys!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Speaking of gas, :angel: anyone know if 100 octane is available at the track? :dunno:


I would think so. If not, (which I doubt) there is another station up the road that supposedly sells 100 octane according to Unocal's station directory.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> All that's left is predicting what Doeboy's going to eat before getting in the car on those crisp NorCal mornings.
> 
> :rofl:


Hmm... what's a good breakfast in the land of wine and cheese.... :eeps: :yummy:


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

SergioK said:


> Speaking of gas, :angel: anyone know if 100 octane is available at the track? :dunno:


Yes. There's a 76 station on site that has 100, etc.

See you guys up there... I'm leaving in exactly 30 seconds...


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> All that's left is predicting what Doeboy's going to eat before getting in the car on those crisp NorCal mornings.
> 
> :rofl:


Pillsbury muffin. :rofl:


----------



## briang (Nov 8, 2004)

*PukkaSoft.com "IN" status explanation*



doeboy said:


> I wonder if there's some sort of manual intervention needed to move you into "IN" status once the CC payment has been processed. When I registered for Thunderhill it seemed to happen really fast for me. But I guess it's possible someone was online doing stuff at the time and processed it all while he/she was still there. :dunno:


This is rather belated but I just came across it. Since I'm the primary person behind Pukka, I thought I would clarify how it works. The statuses are manually updated by the registrar. In the case of the Sears event that would be Bruce Nesbit and Jonathan Bush. They review each application to make sure everything is kosher before setting the status and sometimes they're busy or it takes a few days to get to it. Payment is, of course, required to be confirmed.

There is a new release of the registration system coming for 2005 events and many groups may require payment at time of registration. This will help prevent people from forgetting to pay and help the clubs from not realizing people have not paid. The status system (pending, IN, etc) will work slightly differently but a person will still review your app before you're confirmed.

Hope that helps calm the nerves. 

Brian
HPDE/Open track calendar: http://www.pukkasoft.com/calendar/


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Hard a great time with you guys. Sears Point is by far the best track in Cali. Look forward to doing it again.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

briang said:


> This is rather belated but I just came across it. Since I'm the primary person behind Pukka, I thought I would clarify how it works. The statuses are manually updated by the registrar. In the case of the Sears event that would be Bruce Nesbit and Jonathan Bush. They review each application to make sure everything is kosher before setting the status and sometimes they're busy or it takes a few days to get to it. Payment is, of course, required to be confirmed.
> 
> There is a new release of the registration system coming for 2005 events and many groups may require payment at time of registration. This will help prevent people from forgetting to pay and help the clubs from not realizing people have not paid. The status system (pending, IN, etc) will work slightly differently but a person will still review your app before you're confirmed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight. I'm sure it helps clear things up. In the end, everything worked out well and everyone had a great time as far as I know! :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> Hard a great time with you guys. Sears Point is by far the best track in Cali. Look forward to doing it again.


:stupid:

Definitely the most challenging track I've driven to date.

Quite scary at first. That subsided as I got more familiar with the track. Just wish it wasn't so far....


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

briang said:


> This is rather belated but I just came across it. Since I'm the primary person behind Pukka, I thought I would clarify how it works. The statuses are manually updated by the registrar. In the case of the Sears event that would be Bruce Nesbit and Jonathan Bush. They review each application to make sure everything is kosher before setting the status and sometimes they're busy or it takes a few days to get to it. Payment is, of course, required to be confirmed.
> 
> There is a new release of the registration system coming for 2005 events and many groups may require payment at time of registration. This will help prevent people from forgetting to pay and help the clubs from not realizing people have not paid. The status system (pending, IN, etc) will work slightly differently but a person will still review your app before you're confirmed.
> 
> ...


Hey Brian, thanks for the instruction on the first day! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

I had a great time finally putting faces to names. I met doeboy, mdk330i, cchan, galun, and a buddy of stuka's for the first time (Lincoln Boy was the talk of the D group with his rental vehicle). I had a great time up there. Raffi and Stuka as usual assured that the caravan got back home at a decent time with their expert bogey detection skills. The track was absolutely amazing. The weekend, alas, ended much too soon. I can't wait to hit Sear's Point again. I had a lot of fun at the track once I caught up on the past week's worth of sleep, and I really enjoyed meeting you all.
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> I had a great time finally putting faces to names. I met doeboy, mdk330i, cchan, galun, and a buddy of stuka's for the first time (Lincoln Boy was the talk of the D group with his rental vehicle). I had a great time up there.


Lincoln boy is Issei here on the 'Fest... I dont' think we see him around here too often though. He must be busy lookin for Hwy 99.... :eeps:  :stickpoke: :angel:  :rofl:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Raffi and Stuka as usual assured that the caravan got back home at a decent time with their expert bogey detection skills.


There's no need for bogey detection skills when you drive at or below the speed limit anyway... :angel: 

Glad you had a great time. I just couldn't (and didn't want to) wake up this morning to go to work. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Lincoln boy is Issei here on the 'Fest... I dont' think we see him around here too often though. He must be busy lookin for Hwy 99.... :eeps:  :stickpoke: :angel:  :rofl:


:bustingup :bustingup He'll never hear the end of this one!


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

I had one of the best times ever at a track event this week-end. I had awesome students who did extremely well, and I got tons and tons of personal track time. I drove every single session during which I did not have a student, except two the whole week-end! :drive: :str8pimpi


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> There's no need for bogey detection skills when you drive at or below the speed limit anyway... :angel:
> 
> Glad you had a great time. I just couldn't (and didn't want to) wake up this morning to go to work. :thumbdwn:


Dude... I'm still asleep.... :yawn: :snooze:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> I had one of the best times ever at a track event this week-end. I had awesome students who did extremely well, and I got tons and tons of personal track time. I drove every single session during which I did not have a student, except two the whole week-end! :drive: :str8pimpi


Man I wish I could've gotten some rides... First day I was just pooped from learning and the anxiety of a new track. Second day the schedule was booked up with corner worker class and corner working that I never really got a chance to go out and get rides. (Plus the A group being immediately after my group didn't help either...  by the time I parked and came back to pit lane, most everyone had already gone! :rofl: )


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Raffi said:


> There's no need for bogey detection skills when you drive at or below the speed limit anyway... :angel:
> 
> Glad you had a great time. I just couldn't (and didn't want to) wake up this morning to go to work. :thumbdwn:


Yeah, next time, you and Stuka might want to pick up the pace a little bit when we caravan. You guys drive really slow. 

You wanna talk about tired this morning. Stuka and I parted ways last night at the gas station across from my office. I had a legal document which I needed to go through last night and provide comments in preparation for an 8am conference call this morning. Needless to say I was pretty much drooling on myself last night trying to read the document at midnight and then this morning on the call. But it was worth it to have taken the weekend at Sear's Pt! :thumbup:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

doeboy said:


> Lincoln boy is Issei here on the 'Fest... I dont' think we see him around here too often though. He must be busy lookin for Hwy 99.... :eeps:  :stickpoke: :angel:  :rofl:


Issei needs to change his handle to Lincoln Boy or Lost Boy or just 99. He has definitely had a tuff week, and I am sure you guys aren't going to let up on him. :yikes: :rofl:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Issei needs to change his handle to Lincoln Boy or Lost Boy or just 99.


Awesome idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

It started raining again today in the bay area.

We were indeed blessed by the weather gods this weekend!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Galun said:


> It started raining again today in the bay area.
> 
> We were indeed blessed by the weather gods this weekend!


Thank goodness. Driving my first time at Sears Point in the wet would not be my first choice of things to do... 

That and I don't even want to imagine how cold it probably would've gotten with rain. :eeps:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

I got worried when it started raining on our drive back...  It's raining here now and I'm still on my R-comps...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> I got worried when it started raining on our drive back...  It's raining here now and I'm still on my R-comps...


Hmm... Stuka would have fun with your car in the rain.... :eeps:  :rofl:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Hmm... Stuka would have fun with your car in the rain.... :eeps:  :rofl:


 :eeps: Don't give him the idea!


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

We hit patches of rain then fog this evening on the drive down from the bay area. I finally got to use the rear foglight retrokit! 

Sears Pt is always a blast. It was good seeing you guys... even if only at sporadic moments during the weekend. Who here is going to Buttonwillow next weekend??? :eeps:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Man I wish I could've gotten some rides... First day I was just pooped from learning and the anxiety of a new track. Second day the schedule was booked up with corner worker class and corner working that I never really got a chance to go out and get rides. (Plus the A group being immediately after my group didn't help either...  by the time I parked and came back to pit lane, most everyone had already gone! :rofl: )


On Saturday, I got a ride from Sergio. On Sunday, I got three rides (one from Raffi). So almost 4 hours of seat time (2 driving, 1.5 riding). Could've gotten one more if the concessions workers weren't so slow.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> We hit patches of rain then fog this evening on the drive down from the bay area. I finally got to use the rear foglight retrokit!
> 
> Sears Pt is always a blast. It was good seeing you guys... even if only at sporadic moments during the weekend. Who here is going to Buttonwillow next weekend??? :eeps:


retrofit.... I dunno what a retrokit is...  :rofl:

You hit fog? Where? We didn't see any fog at all.

Hmm.... Buttonwillow.... are you? :dunno:  I heard you weren't allowed...


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> retrofit.... I dunno what a retrokit is...  :rofl:
> 
> You hit fog? Where? We didn't see any fog at all.
> 
> Hmm.... Buttonwillow.... are you? :dunno:  I heard you weren't allowed...


It's my B-day in two days... that might be my bidet present. :eeps:  :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> It's my B-day in two days... that might be my bidet present. :eeps:  :thumbup:


You're getting a bidet?  

What if the school is full?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> retrofit.... I dunno what a retrokit is...


It's a retrofit kit which has been condensed into a retrokit via fatigue.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

SergioK said:


> It's my B-day in two days... that might be my bidet present. :eeps:  :thumbup:


Happy B-day. What are you going to be doing up there? Taking the 2-day race school? Have you ever run with NASA? I don't know anything about the organization.


----------

